# Sharkathon, Adults struck out but Son Victorious!!!



## johneod75 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, our sharkathon experience was just like everyone else's this year. The surf was barely yakable (I say barely cause we were able to get baits out both days even if it took multiple tries and LOTS of ingested salt water), and the weed was **** near unmanageable. As soon as we got to a spot we liked in the 30's we started running baits. As soon as the second bait got dropped, the first got picked up. My teammate Drew got on the rod and landed a 48.5" blacktip. Shortly thereafter the 50w that was dropped second started washing in and we could tell it was weeded out. My ten year old, who was entered in the kids division asked if he could reel it in. I knew there was the possibility that a small shark could be hooked up so I told him to go for it. He put it in low gear and spent the next 30-40 minutes dragging it in. I walked out and when I finally saw the leader come up I grabbed the swivel to drag it in. It wasn't till now that I realized that there was a small Blacktip on the business end that ended up taping out at 46"! We hauled it to the beach, took the necessary photos, tagged her, took and fin clip and sent her packing. Come Sunday I was hopeful he was going to place and when I heard them announce that 2nd was a 29" blacktip I was BEYOND excited. They called his name as the first place winner and the look on his face was priceless. I'm not sure that any of our previous wins in the tournament have topped the joy I felt seeing him win. He is still on cloud 9 and I couldn't be more proud of him!!!





































And here he is battling one of his many "seaweed fish" for the weekend.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome X2! What a memory for that young man. WTG Dad.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

That is awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats awesome!!!!! Great job lil man!


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesomeness


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations to the young man!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Congrats!


:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

That is an awesome story. He will remember this even after he has many more wins under his belt.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

2cool!


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

What a neat experience for hime. I am sure he will be "hooked" for life. Congrats!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Gosh Almighty.My chin quivered and I kinda teared up I'm so happy for ya'll.What a great story and memory.Even though you typed your post,I could tell how proud you are.Great job.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Congrats to you and the youngster! I know you must be very proud of him.


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome great catch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome story, congrats!

Joey
ReelDeal Cleaning and Repairs
www.facebook.com/reeldealcleaning


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome! Big congrats to your son!


----------

